# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Screwing Decking to concrete

## Schumi

Hi Guys, 
Just after your opinions on the best method of screwing a decking board directly onto a concrete block?  
I have to make a freestanding single step and I intend to form up 3 small concrete blocks approx 150mm high 150 wide and 260 long. I then would like to screw down onto it 2 pieces of 140 x 25 decking boards that I have to make my single step.  
What is the best method of attaching the boards to the blocks, plugs or loxins?  
Thanks 
Anthony

----------


## jiggy

plugs screws and glue

----------


## Bruiser

Why bother with the concrete?  How about some 150mm sides on a wooden box, deck on top?  Add a cross brace if you like, and I'd be amazed if you couldn't get it to stay with some silicon.

----------

